# My ABTs - Step by Step (Q-View)



## alelover (May 10, 2011)

After seeing fpnmf's ABTs I got inspired to make some. 1st I got my cheese and spice mixture put together.








Split the peppers in half so they are like little jalapeno boats. Cleaned out the ribs and seeds. Cream cheese and Cabot's Extremely Sharp Cheddar and my spices creamed together waiting in the bowl. I didn't have any kind of sausage substance on hand so I cut up a Hebrew National All-Beef hot dog.







Put a big drop of Sweet Baby Ray's in each one.







Coated the jalapenos with the Sweet Baby Ray's.







Place a hot dog slice in each one.







Stuffed them with the cheese mixture.







Then wrapped a half slice of bacon around each one and secured it with a toothpick.







Put them in the smoker for 2 hours at 225. Smoked with pecan and hickory.







And then served.







Thanks for tuning in.


----------



## shooter1 (May 10, 2011)

Looks great scott!


----------



## fpnmf (May 10, 2011)

Looking delicious!!!

We love ABTs here..they sure don't last long.

    Craig


----------



## alblancher (May 10, 2011)

That's a new combination for me,  BBQ sauce and hot dogs.  Will have to keep that in mind for the next time I do them.


----------



## alelover (May 10, 2011)

Thanks. It was your post Craig that made me yearn for some.


----------



## alelover (May 10, 2011)

I think the BBQ Sauce really makes a difference. The hot dogs? Well that's what I had.


----------



## beer-b-q (May 10, 2011)

Great looking ABTs and the Chicken ¼ look great too...


----------



## arnie (May 10, 2011)

BBQ sauce? Sounds great! I would not have thought of that. Gotta try it out


----------



## alelover (May 10, 2011)

Beer-B-Q said:


> Great looking ABTs and the Chicken ¼ look great too...


See the chicken here.
 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/fo...-buttermilk-leg-quarters-w-q-view#post_629641


----------



## alelover (May 10, 2011)

Thanks for the nice words. The 1st time I ever had ABTs the guy who made them said he put SBR in them so that's how I do it.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 10, 2011)

They look delicious Scott! Great job!


----------



## alelover (May 10, 2011)

Thanks, Al.


----------



## thunderdome (May 10, 2011)

Dang those look good


----------



## burgi (May 16, 2011)

I gotta make some of these for poker night...... They look good!!!!!!!


----------



## tyotrain (May 16, 2011)




----------



## scarbelly (May 16, 2011)

That just gave me a great idea - Those look great. I am going to steal your idea and kick it up a notch by using hot links instead of the hot dogs. Thanks for a great post


----------



## alelover (May 17, 2011)

I've heard of people using hot links, little smokies and even those little vienna ones in the can.


----------



## fife (May 17, 2011)




----------



## sqwib (May 17, 2011)

Looking good


----------



## smokinstevo27 (May 17, 2011)

I've got a serious, serious craving for ABTs now. I love SBR I definitely will be trying that.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 17, 2011)

Very nice how-to Scott !!!!

I like the contents too!!!

I'm saving this one!

Bear


----------

